# Installation von WIN XP HE OEM auf Acer Notebook



## maga147 (25. März 2007)

Hallo!

ich hab ein Problem.... Und zwar hab ich einen Acer Notebook wo ein Vorinstalliertes Windows XP in der Home Edition drauf war. Aufgrund einiger Viren und Problemen hab ich diesen jetzt komplett Formatiert und wollte ein Windows XP Home Edition ohne Acer-Branding installieren. Ich hab die OEM Version von meinem Desktop PC verwendet und die Acer-Seriennummer. Bei der Installation klappt auch alles Einwandfrei. Nur wenn ich dann XP starte, will er sofort nach der Installation eine Aktivierung der Version. Das wäre ja soweit kein Problem, die Serienkey ist ja legal, aber wenn ich dann den 25? - stelligen Aktivierungscode durchgeben soll wird dieser mir nicht angezeigt. Da gibt's dann nur 3 "-" Striche. 

Der Support von XP (also da, wo ich das ganze Aktivieren sollte) weis darüber auch nix. Die sagen mir immer nur, ich solle den Produktkey neu eingeben und neustarten... Wird aber dadurch auch nicht besser! 

Hat schon mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt? Und wenn ja? Wie habt ihr das ganze gelöst?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Hast du schon einmal probiert über das Internet zu aktivieren und nicht per Telefon und Aktivierungscode?


----------



## maga147 (26. März 2007)

hi,

äääääähm.... ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr 100%ig sicher (das ist schon ne zeit lang her) aber ich glaub da trat ein fehler auf.... Ich werde das aufjedenfall mal gegenchecken und noch mal hier posten! 

Danke für deine Antwort

Grüße


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Probier das mal. Wenn ein Fehler auftritt einfach hier genau posten, dann wird dir geholfen


----------



## maga147 (28. März 2007)

Hi,

sorry für die etwas verspätete Antwort, aber ich hab zur Zeit einiges um die Ohren. ... 
Nichtsdestotrotz folgendes, etwas neues Szenario:

Hab jetzt WinXP wieder installiert. Beim Versuch es zu starten, kam wieder sofort die Aufforderung eine Aktivierung durch zuführen. Ok, soweit kein Problem. Der Aktivierungscode um es per Telefon freizuschalten, war diesmal wieder nicht da. Naja, dann hab ich es halt per Internet freigeschalten. Das klappte auch, kam keine Fehlermeldung. Doch wenn ich mich jetzt wieder "einloggen" will, frägt er WIEDER nach ner Aktivierung. Naja, dacht mir, ich mach's nochmal. Per Internet ging dann nichtmehr, weil es zu oft aktiviert wurde oder so. Hab dann per Telefon aktiviert, denn plötzlich war ein Code da! Per Telefon aktiviert und es klappte ohne Fehlermeldung. Doch dann, wenn ich wieder einloggen will, heißt es, "Diese Version von Windows XP kann erst verwendet, wenn es aktivert wird".......

Irgendwie ein Teufelskreis.....
Weis jemand, wie ich da rauskomme?


----------



## Radhad (28. März 2007)

OEM Versionen können auf die ausgelieferte Hardware angepasst werden. Vielleicht liegt da der Haken?


----------



## maga147 (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

die OEM Version wurde Mitte 2002 von einem Computerfachhandel, zwar zusammen mit einem PC, aber ohne "Branding", bezogen. Kann das auch am Code liegen? Weil auf dem Aufkleber steht "Windows XP Home Edition Acer Incorporated"


----------

